# A Prototype Steam Punk Art



## bobbycoke (Feb 24, 2014)

Here is a piece of "steam punk art" here in Vermont [ West Rutland route http://forums.mylargescale.com/atta...ment.php?attachmentid=8578&stc=1&d=1406312977 Hope these pictures can be posted


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

You folks up there either have too much time on your hands, or someone didn't sell enough junk to the pickers, ... either way, it's too cool!!


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

That is amazing! Thanks for the share.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow...two engines in one!!!!

It should "run"....

Clever use of trash!! Like the huge roadrunner in N.M.

Dirk. Thanks...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's great, thanks Bobby!

Yeah, the locomotive theme is very popular with steampunk artists. Just do an image search, all kinds of out-there stuff comes up. Such as...


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Cliffy,

Don't show those to Vic, or he'll make one to run on 3' diameter!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey! Who put the tank chassis under Petulia? (#65)

Way back in the day (over 37 years ago) I used to run that locomotive. She was a pure Porter 0-6-0st with no tank tracks (Photoshop work, I suppose). Petulia could have pulled everything we had on the property of the W, K&S back then. She was a bit top heavy, but she ran fine so long as you did not try to go too fast (anything over 25 mph). I believe the federal regs have sidelined her now, but I'm sure glad that I got to run her.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget the creations of CrabFu!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That was awesome, Semper, thanks!


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Amazing sculpture - steampunk locomotives rock


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Speaking of steampunk. I remember reading in GR about an erector set locomotive. I had erector sets, American Flyer trains, and chemistry sets as a kid. They were all " Developed at the Gilbert Hall of Science". This apparently will run on gauge 1 track, but the author suggests beefing up the drive.










Article, http://grw.trains.com/news/product-reviews/2011/12/meccano-erector-set-locomotive-kit


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey!

Got a question for those of you who are more in the know about this steam punk stuff. I started firing the Dry Gulch RR locomotive at Hershey Park when I was 19 years old. Does that make me a steam punk?

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

If you also dress in leather, and have iron things attached to various pierced body parts, then yes!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

MikeMcL said:


> Speaking of steampunk. I remember reading in GR about an erector set locomotive. I had erector sets, American Flyer trains, and chemistry sets as a kid. They were all " Developed at the Gilbert Hall of Science". This apparently will run on gauge 1 track, but the author suggests beefing up the drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those! Yes, the drive is poor at best, and bigger and better batteries (somehow) would help too. Also on moderately tight curves, the drive wheels can come completely off the rails... I had 8-ft radius curves and it sometimes either came to a complete stop since the drivers were no longer on the rails, or if the drivers managed to keep the engine moving because one or two were in contact with the side of the railhead, it would climb up over the rails from the inside and then fall over (at least when it fell 4-ft to the ground it was more easily repaired than when my Aster Mikado took its TWO plunges to the ground!).


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"If you also dress in leather, and have iron things attached to various pierced body parts, then yes!"

Oh, OK, Cliffy. Leather is mainly shoes and gloves. Pierce the side of one different finger every day to check blood sugar. I suppose those don't meet the qualifications you noted.

Guess I was just a punk kid steam locomotive fireman, and not a steam punk. Oh well, at least I got to shoot the bad guy with almost every trip the train made. Had a pretty fast draw back then. (It had to look authentic for the tourists.) Might be slower by now.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------

